# Low balling



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/12/18)

Was just wondering what the view is. Sometimes you see things in the classifieds that you dont really want or need, but if you can get it at a good price or bargain you will take it.
So now if you see someone is struggling to sell his goods or needs urgent sell, or even 10min after he posted, as you dont really know if he is in a hurry to sell. Is it ethical to give a lowball offer? To take a change in getting something you dont really need at a great price.
Or should you just leave it and wait for weeks/if ever the seller maybe drops his price a few times?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Was just wondering what the view is. Sometimes you see things in the classifieds that you dont really want or need, but if you can get it at a good price or bargain you will take it.
> So now if you see someone is struggling to sell his goods or needs urgent sell, or even 10min after he posted, as you dont really know if he is in a hurry to sell. Is it ethical to give a lowball offer? To take a change in getting something you dont really need at a great price.
> Or should you just leave it and wait for weeks/if ever the seller maybe drops his price a few times?


I see it as "If you don't ask, you won't know" 

If it's something I desperately want, then I will pay the asking price. If it's something that has my interest but I know I'll be able to live without it, Then I'll try to get it at a bargain price.

I see no issue with low balling. After all, the seller can say no at any time.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/18)

Whenever I offer something in the classifieds it's always at a very reasonable price so when someone lowballs me it irritates me and makes me want to rather throw the item into the gorge. I would rather not sell something to a lowballer and will just keep it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 13 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## franshorn (10/12/18)

I'm with Rob on this.

Everyone likes a bargain, but it grates my balls if when you list something for sale at a specific price, you get guys that will offer 25-50% lower than you want. This is not just relating to Vape gear, but anything in general.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/12/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> I see it as "If you don't ask, you won't know"
> 
> If it's something I desperately want, then I will pay the asking price. If it's something that has my interest but I know I'll be able to live without it, Then I'll try to get it at a bargain price.
> 
> I see no issue with low balling. After all, the seller can say no at any time.


Yes feel the same, if I sell something and people offer me less, I dont mind, I can just say no or take offer.
But here is the problem, sometime you offer someone a bit less, not even lowballing, then instead of saying no and move on, they want to start an argument and what it cost new and this and that. Then I sort of feel I offended them and hence next time dont want to put in an offer to someone else who might have accepted the offer

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (10/12/18)

Just my opinion, but I see "lowballing" as an underhanded psychological tool in the same camp as "bait-and-switch" and have never, nor will ever make use of it.
If the price fits my pocket, I pay it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/12/18)

Eish so I will then not lowball Daniel on his Reo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gringo (10/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Was just wondering what the view is. Sometimes you see things in the classifieds that you dont really want or need, but if you can get it at a good price or bargain you will take it.
> So now if you see someone is struggling to sell his goods or needs urgent sell, or even 10min after he posted, as you dont really know if he is in a hurry to sell. Is it ethical to give a lowball offer? To take a change in getting something you dont really need at a great price.
> Or should you just leave it and wait for weeks/if ever the seller maybe drops his price a few times?


" Willing Buyer, Willing Seller "
One should not hate the player ( in this case the buyer ), hate the game....
I for one just hold on to the stuff if i get low balled.... then end up giving it away when SWAMBO starts giving me gears over all the so callee " junk " taking up my cubord space.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mr. B (10/12/18)

Gringo said:


> " Willing Buyer, Willing Seller "
> One should not hate the player ( in this case the buyer ), hate the game....
> I for one just hold on to the stuff if i get low balled.... then end up giving it away when SWAMBO starts giving me gears over all the so callee " junk " taking up my cubord space.


I fully agree with you on this one.

A legally binding contract is between a willing buyer; and a willing seller. If someone makes you an offer it is your right and prerogative to say NO.

I understand that it gets irritating when people constantly lowball you but if that happens then just say NO and move on. It's not illegal to make an offer below asking price

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beserker786 (10/12/18)

I usually only ask for something that I want, and usually pay the price, without discipline, I would be in the red always. I have no problem with people lowballing, at least they're letting you know what they're willing to pay for something you have on sale. If however you have no negotiation stated, there isn't a reason to lowball, as it is clear. If you have neg, which we usually are with items that are subjective to value over time, then "lowballing" might just be their reasonable price.

Being emotional never makes sense with buying and selling things, unless the value isn't only in what the item offers but also sentiment which is goodwill value.
I'm the worst negotiator, as id rather do my own homework and make a decision instead of leaning on someone to drop their price, except if its negotiable.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/18)

Just to add, If an advert says not negotiable or no lowballing then I wont offer a different price. Likewise, If an item goes for R1000 new and it's up for sale at R500 I wont lowball either as I feel that it's set at a great price second hand. 

But this topic will be debated like some of the other topics on site as we all have different opinions as to what is a fair second hand price. I will lowball someone if they try to sell second hand gear at new gear prices.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CeeJay (10/12/18)

If I'm selling something on the more expensive side (for me that's 2k+) I'll usually make my price 2-300 more than what my lowest number would be. Also keep in mind I usually sell my second hand gear at bargains anyway. If I see something for sale at a good price I'll usually negotiate courier into the price as sometimes that R99 aramex pushes it into a price that no longer seems like a bargain to me. The guys offering ridiculous swaps is what really grinds me, no sorry I don't want your I just S and cash difference for my AV timekeeper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/12/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Just to add, If an advert says not negotiable or no lowballing then I wont offer a different price. Likewise, If an item goes for R1000 new and it's up for sale at R500 I wont lowball either as I feel that it's set at a great price second hand.
> 
> But this topic will be debated like some of the other topics on site as we all have different opinions as to what is a fair second hand price. I will lowball someone if they try to sell second hand gear at new gear prices.


Ok a guy paid R4000 for his 386 computer. Niw he want R500,, but no one wants it. Is it then lowballing if I offer R100

Ps, my screen has snow on it but its 30 degrees outside

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (10/12/18)

If I see something I want, I will do a bit of research on new price. If it looks good I’ll pay your price, even if it nearer to new because it is something you don’t see every day. I may offer a different price if I feel it is really overpriced, or a split of courier if that would make it more reasonable in my opinion, but to constantly try and undercut asking with offers of 50% below asking borders on the ridiculous.

I have made 1 offer that was not accepted, no skin of my nose, and all other deals have been at asking. I think we all want a bargain, but must remember that the seller also needs to recoup some of his money spent on whatever. You will only know the feeling once you are on the receiving side while trying to sell something. If I have to lowball due to income or cash shortage, I’ll rather not even reply to the add.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok a guy paid R4000 for his 386 computer. Niw he want R500,, but no one wants it. Is it then lowballing if I offer R100
> 
> Ps, my screen has snow on it but its 30 degrees outside


Snowing here too. Nice touch [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] 

@Jean claude Vaaldamme - I believe it would be lowballing to offer less. He is already taking a considerable knock selling it at R500. If however that guy got suckered into buying his 386 for R4000 where it actually sells new for R500, then by all means offer the R100. (using 386 as example is screwing with my head here... I wouldn't pay R4000 for that  )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (10/12/18)

You know what irritates me the most @Rob Fisher is that you get an offer to trade for something that isn't of similar quality and looks cheap too, to boot. 

Thats just not on. Thats why I'm now hesitant to sell in the classifieds because that recently happened to me and then I decided to keep the mod... It puts me off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (10/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> You know what irritates me the most @Rob Fisher is that you get an offer to trade for something that isn't of similar quality and looks cheap too, to boot.
> 
> Thats just not on. Thats why I'm now hesitant to sell in the classifieds because that recently happened to me and then I decided to keep the mod... It puts me off.


Does not sound like @Rob Fisher 's way to me  must be the snow.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> You know what irritates me the most @Rob Fisher is that you get an offer to trade for something that isn't of similar quality and looks cheap too, to boot.
> 
> Thats just not on. Thats why I'm now hesitant to sell in the classifieds because that recently happened to me and then I decided to keep the mod... It puts me off.



Well thats a whole new can of worms. Cheap looking is in the eye of the beholder. My mother like shiny stuff. Lekker kitsch , gold, bronze, you name it, if its shines, she like it. Like Donald Trump, no taste, thinks the more gold you add the better it looks. So it does not matter if I tell her it looks tacky/kitsch, for her its classy and good looking.
Ive seen plastic mods looking way more classy than a few shiny one. And no I have no idea what you were selling or got offered to trade. Just stating the flipside also. Remember the other guy maybe thinks his cheap mod looks better than the others, according to his sense of style

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (10/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish so I will then not lowball Daniel on his Reo.



It is not recommended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/12/18)

So what is forum rules/ethics on people messing up your classified add?​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So what is forum rules/ethics on people messing up your classified add?​



Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
Classifieds rules are pinned to the top of the For Sale subforum
Heres a link to them:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rules-for-using-the-classifieds-please-read-and-follow.t5889/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/12/18)

I also have hang ballas.

Oh wait, this is about something else . . .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I also have hang ballas.
> 
> Oh wait, this is about something else . . .



Bang Hallas

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (11/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I also have hang ballas.
> 
> Oh wait, this is about something else . . .


I hope you are going to put them on the Christmas tree

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Daniel (11/12/18)

I treat low ballers the same as trolls ... ignore them ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I hope you are going to put them on the Christmas tree


Yeah i think that might scar my kids for life

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (11/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yeah i think that might scar my kids for life


*give new life

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CyberJoe (11/12/18)

Nothing wrong with a low ball offer in my opinion, remember the seller can just ignore it, or if there are no other takers, accept it. No skin off his nose. I have often made low offers on used items, stuff I would like to have, but cannot justify to spend more than my offer on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

